# Smudge-dorable



## RexyGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

hey im Jess, i thought id put a blog up for Smudge and all updates of pictures, her up coming big move to windsor ontario and so on 

day 1:






this is about an hour after she was settled. she was still a little skittish and rather iffy about me or anyone else that went into my room lol. the second anyone walks into the room she goes into hiding for about a minute then pokes her head out and looks at you for a few seconds lol.


day 2 -- binky-mania & temporary set-up:





the video here is after 2 days. this set-up is only temporary of course as i am moving, just right now i have a futon that the wires under it are sticking all over the place and could be a hazzard, so she's in the cage when im gone (rare), and has full access to the penn when i am there. the cage right now is on the ground, though when i get to my new place it'll be up on a stand and there are stairs that i had my dad build today. on top of that she'll have access to the whole room at all times.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 25, 2011)

What a sweetie, congrats on your new girl!


----------



## flagrl (Nov 25, 2011)

she looks so cute congrats on your new girl look forward to seeing pics and hearing updates


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 25, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

:bunnyheart

Rue


----------



## RexyGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

didnt realize the video didnt work, here it is on youtube though, there is music, so if ur volume is up high, might wanna turn it down some lol

[ame]http://youtu.be/1rY5azH0d2o[/ame]



also, it's now 9:30pm, the move is tomorrow, and ill try to post pics and video's on the way down, as well ill post updates on here on the way as we go.

my parents came in and helped with the moving of the main bits of my stuff, Smudge really took a liking to my mom lol, i was surprised my mom liked her as much as she did. said she planned to bunny-nap Smudge lol. normally my mom is more of a cat/dog person, but she likes Smudge lol

They think we should give her a middle name. my parents have a thing with middle names, like one of the dogs is Bree Wind, dog 2 is Sparky Thunder, cat is Pepper Mint. any suggestions? my mom is attached to the sound of Smudge Nova lol


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 25, 2011)

Soooo cute. I found she really played up the I am scared of......when other people where around. For instance, when I vacuumed and it was just me and her, nothing, when my friend was there, run and hide.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 25, 2011)

*RexyGirl wrote: *


> They think we should give her a middle name. my parents have a thing with middle names, like one of the dogs is Bree Wind, dog 2 is Sparky Thunder, cat is Pepper Mint. any suggestions? my mom is attached to the sound of Smudge Nova lol


How about Smudge LadyKat, for her previous servant.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Very cute bunner!


----------



## cocorabbit (Nov 26, 2011)

cute! thanks for posting that video... i'm still in love with this bunny! she has gotten big! so glad you adopted her ;-)


----------



## RexyGirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey sorry for the wait on the update. The traveling went well. She wasn't too pleased with the toronto rush hour stopping n going, even pee'd on me after I took her out to adjust her blanket and put more hay in her carrier lol. I currently don't have internet except on my cell, but ill be posting pics asap. She, now settling well in her new area and I'm just watching her now for any areas I missed with rabbitproofing


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 28, 2011)

:thumbup good luck with the "rabbit proofing".


----------

